# Is there lossless Bluetooth yet?



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been reading around about losslees Bluetooth receivers, but are they really? Is there a such thing? I have been searching for it and can't find the information about it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Look for aptX Lossless. There are not many devices using it yet. It can be used up to 24bit 96khz, and supports low latency, trading off against bandwidth. Also, it supports lossless and near-lossless modes for when signal is degraded, so it is not a _guaranteed lossless_ technology like FLAC encoding for music storage.


----------

